# Wie erkennt man Profis?



## HUmax (13 August 2008)

Warum wird immer und immer wieder das angezweifelt was hier von Forenprofis geschrieben wird?

Wenn Du Dir unsicher bist oder den Profis nicht glaubst, dann gehe bitte zur Verbraucherzentrale oder einem Anwalt.


----------



## drachen08 (13 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



HUmax schrieb:


> Warum wird immer und immer wieder das angezweifelt was hier von Forenprofis geschrieben wird?
> 
> Wenn Du Dir unsicher bist oder den Profis nicht glaubst, dann gehe bitte zur Verbraucherzentrale oder einem Anwalt.



Ist nicht ganz OK. diese Anmerkung, denn niemand kennt den/die anderen und kann wissen, ob Profi ja oder nein.
Viele haben sicher selbst einige Erfahrungen gemacht und kennen die Vorgehensweise von Abz....., evtl. sind sogar Anwälte hier.
Darf deshalb niemand seine Bedenken,Zweifel, Ängste und Meinungen äußern, ohne dass man anschließend so eine Antwort erhält?


----------



## HUmax (13 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



drachen08 schrieb:


> Ist nicht ganz OK. diese Anmerkung, denn niemand kennt den/die anderen und kann wissen, ob Profi ja oder nein.
> Viele haben sicher selbst einige Erfahrungen gemacht und kennen die Vorgehensweise von Abz....., evtl. sind sogar Anwälte hier.
> Darf deshalb niemand seine Bedenken,Zweifel, Ängste und Meinungen äußern, ohne dass man anschließend so eine Antwort erhält?


Würden Betroffene ein wenig mal was im Forum lesen, dann wüssten sie das man den Forenprofis, Dich zähle ich nicht dazu, vertrauen kann und stellt deren Aussagen nicht immer in Frage. katzenjens hatte da mal so ein schönes Video, gerichtet an jemanden der auch alles angezweifelt hat, veröffentlicht.


----------



## drachen08 (13 August 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



HUmax schrieb:


> Forenprofis, Dich zähle ich nicht dazu,



Würde ich mir auch nicht anmaßen Profi zu sein und niemand muss mich dazu zählen. Muss man deshalb seine Meinung am Eingang abgeben, nur weil man evtl. weniger Postings hat als der andere???

Schaue ich mich im Forum um, sehe und erkenne ich u.a. Toleranz, ohne die vorherige Anmerkung.


----------



## Heiko (13 August 2008)

*AW:  Wie erkennt man Profis?*



drachen08 schrieb:


> Ist nicht ganz OK. diese Anmerkung, denn niemand kennt den/die anderen und kann wissen, ob Profi ja oder nein.
> Viele haben sicher selbst einige Erfahrungen gemacht und kennen die Vorgehensweise von Abz....., evtl. sind sogar Anwälte hier.
> Darf deshalb niemand seine Bedenken,Zweifel, Ängste und Meinungen äußern, ohne dass man anschließend so eine Antwort erhält?


Wir hatten hier schon zu viele Leute, die bewußt und gezielt Zweifel und Bedenken verteilt haben um die Leute zu verwirren. Deswegen reagieren wir darauf bisweilen etwas gereizt.


----------



## technofreak (14 August 2008)

*AW: Wie erkennt man Profis?*



Heiko schrieb:


> Wir hatten hier schon zu viele Leute, die bewußt und gezielt Zweifel und Bedenken verteilt haben um die Leute zu verwirren.


Die Threads werden bis zu mehreren hunderttausendmal gelesen. Sie sind daher  Stachel im Fleisch der Nutzlosanbieter, die  sie durch Desinformation zu entfernen suchen. Es ist nicht immer leicht zu unterscheiden, ob es bloße Begriffstutzigkeit oder bewußte Verwirrungstaktik eines  penetranten Fragers ist. Wirkliche Profis bleiben  allerdings  auch dann gelassen und reagieren ggf  mit  leichter Ironie.


----------



## drachen08 (14 August 2008)

*AW: Wie erkennt man Profis?*



Heiko schrieb:


> Wir hatten hier schon zu viele Leute, die bewußt und gezielt Zweifel und Bedenken verteilt haben um die Leute zu verwirren. Deswegen reagieren wir darauf bisweilen etwas gereizt.



Ich kann dies ja irgendwie auch verstehen, aber wenn User evtl. kurz vorher solche Rechnungen und Drohungen bekommen haben, wird man im ersten Moment kopflos,gerät evtl. in Panik. 
Wenn hier und da noch Meinungen auseinandergehen, was normal ist, wird die Situation für Betroffene verwirrend und liest anfänglich nicht alles.
Mit etwas Abstand wird es besser. Man weiß nicht 100%tig, ob sein Gegenüber wirklich das nötige Fachwissen hat. Manches bringt sicher mit der Zeit die Erfahrung.

Bitte versteht auch diese Leute!


----------



## technofreak (14 August 2008)

*AW: Wie erkennt man Profis?*



drachen08 schrieb:


> Man weiß nicht 100%tig, ob sein Gegenüber wirklich das nötige Fachwissen hat.


Bei der übergroßen Mehrzahl der Fragen wird schon wegen des Verbots der persönlichen   Rechtsberatung in Foren  auf die Grundlagenartikel  verwiesen, die  von Vollprofis erstellt worden sind. 

Wenn diese allerdings nicht gelesen werden bzw angezweifelt werden, ist Verärgerung wohl  verständlich. Die Betreffenden werden dann kurz und bündig an Anwälte bzw VZ verwiesen


SEP schrieb:


> Allerdings dabei beachten: *Auf konkrete Einzelfallfragen zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird
> hier keine Antwort gegeben werden (Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz).* Wenn die Lektüre der hier
> allgemein gehaltenen Überlegungen , bzw. die Überlegungen zu angeblich abgeschlossenen Internet-Verträgen nicht ausreicht, wird geraten, konkrete rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen.


----------



## Unregistriert (14 August 2008)

*AW: Wie erkennt man Profis?*



technofreak schrieb:


> Bei der übergroßen Mehrzahl der Fragen wird schon wegen des Verbots der persönlichen   Rechtsberatung in Deutschland  auf die Grundlagenartikel  verwiesen, die  von Vollprofis erstellt worden sind.
> 
> Wenn diese allerdings nicht gelesen werden bzw angezweifelt werden, ist Verärgerung wohl  verständlich. Die Betreffenden werden dann kurz und bündig an Anwälte bzw VZ verwiesen



Der o.g.Titel ist eine gute Frage und eingefügte Zitat von SEP  - SPITZE.

Ich denke an die Zeit, als ich so eine Rechnung bekommen habe, was mich mittlerweile nicht mehr aus der Ruhe bringt,trotz Mahnungen.... Habe mich dann in verschiedenen Foren umgesehen, wo es viele Übereinstimmungen gab, aber auch unterschiedliche Meinungen. So stellte sich für mich anfänglich die Frage:WAS IST NUN RICHTIG,WAS IST FALSCH, inzwischen sind diese Zweifel ausgeräumt.
Als ich mich hier registrierte, verstand ich anfänglich auch nicht - warum editiert wurde, heute ist dies anders.


----------



## technofreak (14 August 2008)

*AW: Wie erkennt man Profis?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> So stellte sich für mich anfänglich die Frage:WAS IST NUN RICHTIG,WAS IST FALSCH, inzwischen sind diese Zweifel ausgeräumt.


Um diese Zweifel von vorherein auszuräumen,  wurden die Infos-und-Grundsatzartikel
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/
erstellt. Was wir naturgemäß nicht besonders gern sehen ist, wenn Amateurjuristen meinen das Rad 
neu aber dreieckig erfinden zu müssen, was meistens  falsch ist und zu Irrititationen anderer  User 
führt. Zudem ist es fast immer als persönliche Rechstberatung verboten  



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Als ich mich hier registrierte, verstand ich anfänglich auch nicht - warum editiert wurde, heute ist dies anders.


Danke für das Verständnis ( ohne  jede Ironie)


btw: Pflichtlektüre  für Neuankömmlinge müßte eigentlich neben den Nutzungsbedingungen 
*vor *dem ersten Posten dies hier sein sein:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/40724-erst-lesen-dann-denken-dann-posten.html


----------



## Heiko (14 August 2008)

*AW: Wie erkennt man Profis?*



drachen08 schrieb:


> aber wenn User evtl. kurz vorher solche Rechnungen und Drohungen bekommen haben, wird man im ersten Moment kopflos,gerät evtl. in Panik.



Genau aus dem Grund gehen wir hart gegen diejenigen vor, die Sand in die Augen der Frischlinge streuen wollen.
Wir sind seit ca. 1995 online. Und haben seitdem kein Verfahren verloren und etliches an Erfahrungen gesammelt. Und das alles sicher nicht deswegen, weil wir total neben der Realität liegen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 August 2008)

*AW: Wie erkennt man Profis?*



Heiko schrieb:


> Wir sind seit ca. 1995 online.


uffffffffff echt?


----------



## Heiko (14 August 2008)

*AW: Wie erkennt man Profis?*

Nicht in der jetzigen Form.
Dürfte aber so ungefähr um die Zeit losgegangen sein. Damals noch als virutelles unter members.nikocity.de


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 August 2008)

*AW: Wie erkennt man Profis?*

"uffff" deshalb, weil die meisten Abzockerfirmen weltweit ihre Geschichte meist 1996 beginnen lassen. Das ist mir immer wieder aufgefallen...
Auf Beispiele verzichte ich jetzt, aber das gilt für Firmen von Hamburg über Dortmund bis nach Kopenhagen. Immer 1996. Ich dachte mir halt daher immer, dass 1996 das Internet begonnen hat


----------



## sascha (14 August 2008)

*AW: Wie erkennt man Profis?*

Und ab 2001 wurds dann professioneller:

Internet Archive Wayback Machine

Internet Archive Wayback Machine


----------



## Heiko (14 August 2008)

*AW: Wie erkennt man Profis?*

Ein langer Weg...


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 August 2008)

*AW: Wie erkennt man Profis?*

...und immer auch das eine Ziel


			
				im Juli 2001 schrieb:
			
		

> *wie Sie Abzockern im Netz einen Strich durch die Rechnung  machen*


----------



## technofreak (15 August 2008)

*AW: Wie erkennt man Profis?*

sonst würde ich hier nicht seit über sechs Jahren mitarbeiten


----------



## drboe (16 August 2008)

*AW: Wie erkennt man Profis?*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Ich dachte mir halt daher immer, dass 1996 das Internet begonnen hat


Eine kurze Recherche hätte Dich sicher darauf gebracht, dass Internet-Abzocke nicht unbedingt von der ersten Sekunde des Internet üblich war.  Selbst die Phase, in der die  Entwicklung und as Wachstum des Internets vorwiegend von kommerziellen Interessen geleitet wurde, der dann in der Tat diverse dreiste Abzockmaschen folgten, startete deutlich vor 1996 - eigentlich wohl mit dem ersten spam und damit doch verdammt früh . Siehe u. a. Geschichte des Internets in der Wikipedia

M. Boettcher


----------



## wahlhesse (16 August 2008)

*AW: Wie erkennt man Profis?*

Hallo,

ich kann mich noch sehr gut an die Vor-Internet-Abzocke über BTX erinnern.
Dort gab es Seiten mit angeblich schlüpfrigen Inhalt für 9,99 DM. Nicht wenige Seiten hielten nicht, was sie versprachen, aber das Geld war wech...

Da man in Sachen "Schweinkram" dort noch recht peinlich berührt war, gabs dementsprechend wenig Kontra.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 August 2008)

*AW: Wie erkennt man Profis?*



wahlhesse schrieb:


> Hallo,ich kann mich noch sehr gut an die Vor-Internet-Abzocke über BTX erinnern.


"Meine" ersten Gegner kamen auch aus der BTX-Zeit. TSCoreNinja wird sich erinnern 

@drboe: 
Keine Sorge, ich kann schon wikipedia bedienen, auch wenn ich erst seit etwa 1997 online bin (und damals eher wissenschaftlich unterwegs war und amerikanische Bibliotheken angegraben habe).

Die organisierte Abzocke im Internet im größeren Stil wird ganz gut von Veröffentlichungen der amerikanischen FTC dokumentiert. 
Lies mal hier:


> In testimony today before a Senate Subcommittee, Federal Trade Commission Chairman Robert Pitofsky, speaking on behalf of the Commission, outlined how the agency is fighting telemarketing fraud which costs consumers at least $3 billion to as much as $40 billion annually. (...)
> "To date, most of the fraud affecting the elderly has been perpetrated through the telephone. As the elderly begin to use the Internet, fraud operators can be expected to find them through this new channel of communication and commerce. The Internet offers a novel and exciting means for all consumers to purchase both innovative and traditional goods and services faster and at lower prices, to communicate more effectively, and to tap into rich sources of information that were previously difficult to access and that now can be used to make better-informed purchasing decisions," Pitofsky said.
> On the other hand, he noted, the Internet's promise of substantial consumer benefits is coupled with the potential for fraud and deception. *"Fraud is opportunistic, and fraud operators are always among the first to appreciate the potential of a new technology."*


Der Beitrag ist *von 1998
*Fighting Telemarketing Fraud

Oder - ebenfalls lesenswert - dieses Interview aus 2000 mit der Direktorin des Verbraucherschutzbüros der FTC
Exclusive Interview with Jodie Bernstein, FTC - Internet - BizReport



> MG: Is the Internet really no different than other media used for fraud?
> 
> JB: Well, there are differences. The Internet is the first medium with interactive capacity. And it's global--the geographic boundaries are meaningless. That's a major difference. *But we've seen every old fraud that ever existed, first in the marketplace, reappear on the Internet.* Everything we saw in the fifties, sixties, and seventies is there. One of the first scams we took action against was run by a guy out of his house, and he was able to operate it as a global enterprise. That's the difference. Of course, some of the newer kinds of scams use the technology. *But scams such as chain letters, and get-rich-quick and pyramid schemes--we hadn't seen those for years. And with the Internet's new expanded reach and the ability to get to so many people, they are back and they can reach a lot more people and get a lot more money faster.*



Du siehst: Etwas belesen bin ich schon auch 

Dialerbetrug gab es dann ab 1996, weil es da die "Infrastruktur" dafür gab: Die Möglichkeit, sich eine Mehrwertnummer zu "mieten". Das war damals alles Neuland. Wenn Du dazu mal was lesen möchtest, empfehle ich Dir die Gerichtsdokumente zum "Optus vs Gilsan-Fall" in Australien, dort wird genau beschrieben, wie damals die weltweit ersten Verträge gemacht wurden über die Abrechnung von Mehrwertdiensten mit Hilfe von internationalen Nummern in der Südsee (inklusive der "Beuteverteilung").

Für das Verständnis der Dialerhistorie (insbesondere was die Frage betrifft, wieso man bei Auslandsdialern gegen eine Mauer des Schweigens rennt) ist das eine Pflichtlektüre.


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 August 2008)

*AW: Wie erkennt man Profis?*

Der größte Fall von Onlinebetrug war meines Wissens die Kreditkartenmasche der New Yorker Mafia um den "Gambino-Clan", bei der ein Schaden von ~650 Mio $ entstand...
Über diesen Fall findet man so gut wie keinen deutschen Text, obwohl es Opfer in Europa gegeben hat... lediglich diesen hier kann ich noch anbieten (da ist noch von 200 Mio $ Schaden die Schreibe und es betrifft nicht den Fall, bei dem es europäische Opfer gab)
US-Mafia kassiert Telefongebühren

Die Mafia hat damals auch Kreditkartendaten gesammelt und teilweise offenbar auch verkauft. Was schon damals mit solchen Daten passieren konnte, wird hier geschildert:
[Link von mir entfernt, da unklare Motivation des Verfassers (...Artikeln im Blog zu hysterischen Kinderporno-Verfolgungen...)]


> Einer anderer der Betroffenen war der Direktor der englischen Filiale der City Bank, John Adams. In den Jahren 1998 und 1999 wurde die Kreditkarte seiner Familie mehrmals von Verbrechern belastet, in diesem Fall die bekannte Gambino-Mafia-Familie, die später Vorbild der Fernsehserie „The Sopranos“ war. Die Gambinos verkauften die Daten zum Teil und nutzten sie auch selbst. Im Juni 1999 waren seine Kreditkarten-Daten erneut zweimal benutzt worden, diesmal um auf eine der Kinderporno-Seiten im Landslide-Netzwerk zuzugreifen (so jedenfalls 7 Jahre später die Anklage der Polizei).
> 
> Im Mai 2006 sah sich Adam einer Armee von Polizisten gegenüber, die in sein Haus eindrangen und alle persönlichen Sachen der Familie durchwühlten. Die herbeigeholten Anwälte machten die Polizisten auf die Möglichkeit des Kreditkartenschwindels aufmerksam, aber nach deren Aussage grinsten diese nur darüber. Sie hätten angeblich noch nie von Kreditkartenschwindel gehört. Erst eine zweitägige Gerichtsverhandlung im September 2006 konnte klären, was passiert war. Adams, der bereits wusste, was faul war, hatte sich auf keinen ‚Deal’ eingelassen.Schliesslich gab die Polizei zu, er sei unschuldig und entschuldigte sich bei ihm.


Da leider dieser Fall der Gambino-Kreditkarten in Deutschland kein Thema war, hat es natürlich auch keinen interessiert, mit welchen Firmen sich die Helfershelfer des Gambinoclans dann bei der berüchtigten Malle-Sause so verbündet haben.

---
Korrektur: es gab offenbar zwei verschiedene Methoden der Mafia:
a. Leute dazu verleiten, kostenlose Nummern anzurufen und dann dafür abkassieren
http://query.nytimes.com/gst/fullpa...932A25751C0A9629C8B63&sec=&spon=&pagewanted=1


> It worked because many telephone-related services are now paid through local phone companies' monthly bills, with the companies passing on the payments to the service providers.




b. "Kostenlose Testzugänge" für Pornoseiten - und dann über die gewonnenen Kreditkartendaten Gelder abrechnen
http://query.nytimes.com/gst/fullpa...932A25751C0A9629C8B63&sec=&spon=&pagewanted=2

Dialer kamen da nicht direkt vor. Einer der Trafficbroker der Mafia hatte aber ein Dialerprogramm, das in Mallorca vorgestellt worden ist. Die Annahme, dass die Mafia nicht _irgendwie_ in Europa mitgedialert habe, halte ich für unwahrscheinlich - auch wenn ich meine Vermutungen nicht konkret belegen kann.

PS:
Ich bin jedenfalls Vollprofi - Im Thread-hijacking


----------



## webwatcher (16 August 2008)

*AW: Wie erkennt man Profis?*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> (insbesondere was die Frage betrifft, wieso man bei Auslandsdialern gegen eine Mauer des Schweigens rennt)


Dagegen ist die chinesische Mauer ein Vorgartenmäuerchen. Nicht mal den Hauch 
von Erklärungen gibt es. Ein Kartell des Schweigens bis heute.


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 August 2008)

*AW: Wie erkennt man Profis?*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Ein Kartell des Schweigens bis heute.


Die Beuteverteilung bei den Inseldialern in Australien ist Dir bekannt?

Zwischen 1998 und 2001 ging es im Fall Optus vs Gilsan um 100 Mio $
Davon bekam der "Inhalteanbieter" Gilsan aus Gibraltar etwa 30 Mio $
Telecom Vanuatu bekam 2 Mio
AT&T bekam 54 Mio
Optus bekam 6-14 Mio
Die Lücke von (bis zu) 8 Mio entsteht (glaube ich), weil nicht ganz klar ist, ob da die Gebühren hinzuzurechnen sind, die OPTUS dafür bekommen hat, den ganzen Pornodreck auf seinen Servern in Sydney bereit zu stellen...
Da müsste ich jetzt aber das englische Gerichtsprotokoll noch einmal auspacken, um das zu klären...

Noch irgendwelche Fragen? Von jedem illegalen Dialerdollar hätten folglich die beteiligten Telcos an die 70 cent kassiert!

Und nicht zu vergessen: Einer der Gilsan untergeordneten Inhalteanbieter war just dieselbe Firma (Beylen), die dieses Spielchen schon 1997 gespielt hat: via Canada (und dann eben nur virtuell, nicht faktisch) nach Moldawien ging es damals. Auf amerikanischer Seite an der Abrechnung beteiligt: MCI und AT&T. Die haben sicher nichts davon gewusst. Klar doch. Damals hat Beylen denen sogar das Geld für das Entschädigungsprogramm gezahlt 





> The order also provided for most consumers to receive telephone credits through AT&T or MCI. The defendants (together with the Beylen respondents listed below) paid the two long-distance carriers approximately $760,000 to administer a redress program, in addition to paying the FTC $40,000 to refund losses incurred by non-AT&T or non-MCI customers. In this case and Beylen Telecom, Ltd., described below over 27,000 victims who could be identified received back full redress totaling $2.14 million.


Insgesamt bekamen 38,000 Betroffene (die Möglichkeit) 2,7 Mio US$ Entschädigung (einzufordern). Was es im Hintergrund an Verträgen gab zwischen den moldawischen, kanadischen und amerikanischen Telcos (entsprechend zu denen in Vanuatu, Australien und USA) - das wird man nie erfahren. Aber man kann es sich denken.


----------



## drboe (17 August 2008)

*AW: Wie erkennt man Profis?*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, ich kann schon wikipedia bedienen


Das habe ich nicht bestritten. Mir ging es nur um den Hinweis, dass der Start des Internet und die Dailerabzocke historisch nicht zusammenfallen. Was Letztere angeht, so bin ich der Überzeugung, dass Politiker weltweit dem Betrug sehenden Auges Vorschub geleistet haben, wobei die Vermutung naheliegt, dass einige dies zum eigenen Vorteil taten. Die übrigen mögen sich mit den angeblich unbegrenzten Möglichkeiten der Telekommunikation besoffen gedacht und geredet haben. Darauf sind viele hereingefallen, anders war und ist für mich ein Kurs der Telekomaktie von, in der Spitze, 104 € kaum vorstellbar. Die zeitweilige Freigabe der Obergrenze des Entgelts für sogenannte Mehrwertdienste, angesichts schon bekannter Betrugsmethoden, hat diesen Verdacht bei mir noch genährt. Und auch die spätere Limitierung hat dann das eigentliche Problem nicht wirklich entschärft. M. E. hat die Politik - nicht nur hier - nicht einfach versagt, sondern den Betrügern systematisch und bewusst Vorschub geleistet. Und das Problem über Jahre klein geredet und lange lediglich Placebos zur angeblichen Bewältigung beschlossen. Gleichzeitig begann die Kampagne, die mit "Internetkriminalität" vorzugsweise die Verbreitung rechtsradikalen Gedankenguts und der Kinderpornographie, sowie die Unterstützung des Terrorismus bezeichnet. Ein Schelm, wer Schlechtes dabei denkt.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 August 2008)

*AW: Wie erkennt man Profis?*

Jetzt habe ich doch erst gestern hier die [ir]ironietags[/ir] gelernt... Herr Böttcher, wir sind in vielen Punkten (mit und ohne eindeutigen Bezug zum Hauptthema des Forums) einer Meinung - und so wie Du das da geschrieben hast, hätte es auch aus meiner Feder fließen können. 


> Was Letztere angeht, so bin ich der Überzeugung, dass Politiker weltweit dem Betrug sehenden Auges Vorschub geleistet haben, wobei die Vermutung naheliegt, dass einige dies zum eigenen Vorteil taten.


Das will ich ja auch hier wieder deutlich machen... Daher 100% Zustimmung!

Hätte Ron S* übrigens damals C&W gekauft, wäre das in Australien gar der "Pornoskandal der Telekom" gewesen 
Deutsche Telekom angeblich an Cable&Wireless interessiert - onlinekosten.de


> Die Singapur Straits Times berichtet, daß die Deutsche Telekom AG offenbar an der Übernahme der Cable & Wireless plc, London, interessiert sei. Nach Berichten die der Zeitung vorlägen, wolle die Cable & Wireless HKT Ltd, Hongkong-Tochter der britischen Gesellschaft, zunächst mit der Singapore Telecommunications Ltd fusionieren, was den Weg für eine dritte Partei - die DTAG - ebnen solle, heißt es weiter.


C&W Hong Kong - das ist genau jene Firma, die im zweiten Prozess in Australien beteiligt ist. Auf der anderen Seite des Rechtsstreits stand nun aber quasi auch C&W - daher gab es ja in Australien das Problem mit den Anwälten (da dieselbe Kanzlei, die Optus vertritt, vorher für APT gearbeitet hatte)
siehe hier.


----------



## Captain Picard (17 August 2008)

*AW: Wie erkennt man Profis?*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Noch irgendwelche Fragen? Von jedem illegalen Dialerdollar hätten folglich die beteiligten Telcos an die 70 cent kassiert!.


was mich wirklich interessieren  würde, wer den Reibach gemacht hat bei den Dialern, die angeblich
 von Diego Garcia stammten.


myself am 31.10.2005 schrieb:


> Diego Garcia war und ist aber immer die spannenste, weil es dort nur  US und UK Militär und
> keine einheimischen  Bewohner  (mehr) gibt .....
> (alle zwangsausgesiedelt)
> da fällt auch die übliche Verdächtigung einheimischer Minitelcos weg ....


Dazu gab/gibt es bis heute soweit mir bekannt keine Zuordnung oder nachträglich doch?


----------

